

Ask HN: How many of your YC applications get questions about your submission? - rubyrescue


======
noomisnice
I've been wondering the same thing. Where would a question appear? I've read a
few threads saying that they have just been scanning New and Ask. One person
mentioned that the top menu bar may change color too to indicate you have
something to review. Yall have any thoughts?

------
rubyrescue
For example, I've applied before and until this round never received a
question. I'm wondering if this is common.

